# How happy are you with your 5D Mark IV?



## dolina (Oct 18, 2017)

How happy are you with your 5D Mark IV?


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 19, 2017)

It's fantastic.  If my house burned to the ground and my camera gear was a complete loss... I'd use the insurance money to go buy the same camera again.

I owned a 5D II, then a 5D III, and a 5D IV (as well as a few other EOS bodies).

The III was a huge upgrade from the II in terms of "features" but not so much a huge upgrade (more of an incremental upgrade) in terms of image quality, ISO performance, dynamic range, etc.

The IV is different... it is a huge upgrade all the way around.   Whether or not you would use all those capabilities depends on your photographic interests and needs (for many people this would be overkill).  But it's a very capable camera.


----------



## kalgra (Oct 19, 2017)

I love it!

I own a 6D, and a 5DSR as well and the 5D mark iv is by far my favorite!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm planning on upgrading to the 5D V when it comes out from my 80D.


----------



## TMcL (Feb 12, 2018)

I have only had mine for about 10 months, and I love it. I moved up from a 5D2 to the 5D4 and the difference is night and day both in terms of features and performance. Should point out that I am primarily a stills shooter and have used the video features about twice. I hear that people who have used the 5D3 prefer that camera's video function to that of the 5D4.


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 13, 2018)

I am very happy with mine.

WesternGuy


----------



## ralphbrunt (Mar 20, 2018)

just upraded from a 6d and love it so far


----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 8, 2018)

I have had my 5D Mark IV for about 1 month and I love it.  I have been using a 7D Mark ii for about 2 years.  There is a world of difference between the two.


----------

